# Joseph Kony 2012



## Kitutal (Mar 6, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/37119711

I saw this and at first, I thought oh it's another film about how bad things are in Africa, seen enough of them. But no, this is totally different, even for someone as cynical as me, it slightly restored my faith in humanity, people getting together behind an idea, working together, doing something real to help each other all over the world. Even looks like something that will actually capture people's attention and interest, if it wasn't $30 for a t-shirt and a few posters, I would take part even. As it is, all I can do is post this up wherever I can.

All we really need to do is make sure people remember him and care. Then do the same for others out there too... don't forget that part


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2012)

its a scam, dude^^ http://blog.joerenken.com/2012/03/07/invisible-children-and-kony-2012-exposed/


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 7, 2012)

It's not a scam, of all the criticisms raised in that article, half are actually addressed in the film and misinterpreted by whoever wrote that, for example the idea that they are all about uganda when the film clearly states that he has moved on and needs to be stopped there as well, and the other half are about all the other things wrong in the world, but if you refuse to fix one problem just because there are many others too, where does that leave you?
In the end, it's another charity trying to do good in a slightly different way that might actually make a difference, and perhaps getting a few things wrong along the way, but yet still inspiring people around the world.


Anyways turns out there's already a thread on this in the off topic section from a few minutes earlier, so this was a waste of time.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 7, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> its a scam, dude^^ http://blog.joerenken.com/2012/03/07/invisible-children-and-kony-2012-exposed/



Dude, it's a rant by a blogger who dislikes donations and rally posters.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep, this one was first: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/115911-The-Invisible-Children-KONY2012

going to tie this off


----------

